

Developing social applications with Drupal - intinig
http://mikamai.com/2008/08/developing-social-networking-applications-with-drupal/

======
maxwell
Anyone here having much success with Drupal? Some guys I worked with tried it
on a client project last year, and it seemed like it took then longer to hack
modules than it would have to have build it from scratch. Is there just a high
learning curve?

~~~
tjpick
it's not awesome. It's acceptable and you can get a job done with it as far as
I can see.

The author hypothesises that people choose plain PHP over drupal because they
are scared off by the many configuration options. I'd say it's a case of
Drupal having a lot of crap that you don't need.

I'm not sure what the problem was, but Drupal is not the correct solution.

~~~
dejb
I'd hypothesize from your post than your experience with drupal is relatively
limited.

If by 'lot of crap' you are referring to things like a user account system
with a detailed permissions, a flexible taxonomy system (categories, tags..)
or perhaps the wide rage of modules that are available then I'd have to
disagree. I personally have reinvented the wheel enough times to believe that
coding up yet another user account system isn't an efficient use of my time.

I'm not sure what your problem is. But I say Drupal is a viable solution to a
high percentage of web site requirements including many social sites.

------
mikka
it depends how you define your problem. if you have some degree of control on
the price+specs equation Drupal is one of the best solutions I came across

